# REQ: Details regarding Singapore Work-permit for IT background



## srprev (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi,

i am basically from IT background with 7 years experience in Mainframe programming field. I wish to apply for singapore workpermit/ visa. What are the prerequisite required for applying for workpermit.

please can anyone provide me the steps needed to be taken and any exams to be completed. I don't want to approach any agents to waste my money and time . 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

srpev: 

Response # 1: Read up the forum on the same question , asked more than once

Response # 2: Read up the forum on the same question, again, asked more than once

Response # 3: if you did read up, you will know that you need to secure a job, before the employer applies and gets you a work pass (EP/SP)

Response # 4: if you think you can do exams and get into Singapore, THINK AGAIN. Singapore is NOT Australia or Canada, where you will up the missing points to cover the requirements.

Response # 5: I don't think anybody here is to waste your time, though I don't know if any job agent is lurking around here

Hope the above didn't waste your time ..


----------



## srprev (Aug 27, 2012)

*thanx for the reply ...*

thanx for the reply Mr.ecureilx

and one more thing.. i never said there are agents in this forum and people here making me waste my time. I meant there are lots of agents online who call up for PR's for various countries..

So i meant i don't have enough money to provide for PR's through agents and spend years and years waiting for workpermit's listening to their words..

Anyway thanx for the answer u provided ...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

srprev said:


> thanx for the reply Mr.ecureilx
> 
> and one more thing.. i never said there are agents in this forum and people here making me waste my time. _I meant there are lots of agents online who call up for PR's for various countries..
> _
> ...


Ok, now did you read my post carefully ? Singapore is OFF Limits, if you compare it with Australia, Canada, UK or US, where you 'get PR' through agents.

Here, you must get a job, get an EP, then after 2 or 3 years, apply for PR- so there is no Agent to 'sell' you PR

Your question was about Working Pass -now, I said "There MAYBE" agents lurking here ..

If you are serious, start your search at www.mom.gov.sg - to understand about work passes, and www.ica.gov.sg about residency here ..


----------



## srprev (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you...


----------



## skdisplays (Aug 28, 2012)

it is genuinely beneficial.


----------

